# Eheim products not what they seem



## watsonyogi

I am extremely disappointed with eheim's quality, I heard and read about the german companies reputation of quality products but have been left more than dissapointed,.I recently purchased a eheim aquacube and stand, i am sure it was around £350 looked great with its so called unique anti condensation, removable lighting unit and rim, this a major malfunction if you have any surface feeders at all,because at feeding time its always a bit of a frenzy and a fight as you all know, but all it causes with this tank is water to go everywhere, down the front of your glass, down the cabinet and onto your carpet,very poor show, I have even tried leaving the water line down below the top rim, this looks a bit crap but it did not work anyway still water everywhere, also i bought the eheim heater and the biopower filter,well disappointed while they seem to heat and filter the water ok, but their suction cups and cradle for the filter are absolute rubbish,they stuck to the glass for about a week , now the heater just bobs around and the filter just slides down the glass under its own weight,i have tried cleaning the glass ,suction cups and put the suction cups into boiling water, a tip i read on the web while searching suction cups not sticking, anyway this made a difference for about 2 days then the same problems with both, absolutely shocking all round , i bought all this gear from a shop that closed down about a month after so i cannot take them back, or i assure you it would all be getting returned, whether the shops rep liked it or not.So all in all i would advise anyone not to buy their products in my opinion i would give them 0 out of 5 stars just because of my own disappointments with their products, i wish i could take it all back and buy fluval or jewel again both of whom i have had no problems, oh the joys of "if only"


----------



## sidluckman

while I sympathize, some of your complaint seems aptly directed at how fish are made, not the tank exclusively. In my opinion, you should stop blaming the Gemans, and should instead consult the Italians, who, since the construction of Vatican City have tacitly maintained that "god" is one of them.


----------



## eug

Hey, you've posted the same thread twice, and considering your post count, it makes people think you might be working for a competing company and you're here just to slander a reputable company's name. I responded in your other thread already. If this keeps up you'll be banned in no time I'm sure.


----------

